# made a girl laugh



## sprachlos (Oct 11, 2009)

t


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Aww, that's awesome!

Good idea too!  (If a schrute buck can't win a girl's heart, I don't know what can)


----------



## ionre24 (Sep 14, 2009)

That's awesome, dude. 
Next time give her a Stanley Nickel.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Dude, that's awesome. That's really cool what you did with a Schrute buck lol (even though they're only worth 1/100 of a cent). My favorite show's also The Office, in case you didn't know. Anyway, keep it up. Hopefully I can manage my anxiety better, too.


----------



## atj409 (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats, Where did you get a Schrute buck? Keep us updated on the situation if you will.

You should use one of Andy Bernard's line to ask her out: _"You looking for dinner and a movie_ because _you_'_re_ not gonna find it in that box."


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome! Congratulations! I hope it gets even better.
And that show is so awesome.


----------



## CuartaVez (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats man. Obviously this won't completely cure your s.a. but it'll take you farther than you think.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

that's really cute. i would have loved it too <3

very nice. you know you could invite her to watch the office at your house? just a suggestion. i'm happy for you


----------



## virgindelightly (Apr 13, 2010)

hell yeah! i love guys who make me laugh!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

sprachlos said:


> Feel kinda nervous posting this. There's this girl in my class that I like and we talk sometimes..she seems like she likes me. Well she told me her favorite show was the office, which is mine too, so I decided to leave a 'schrute buck' (have to watch the show to know what it is) on her desk because she wasn't feeling good yesterday. She got real excited and said she loved it. Dunno if it'll lead to anything, or if she even really likes me. But I'm glad I made her laugh cus I was nervous all day about it. lol
> Oh and I got in a debate in class today and talked to another kid. not a bad day at all. I think I'm starting to manage my anxiety better.


Sounds good! Keep it up :yes


----------



## 90%SAfree (Oct 8, 2009)

keep it up man


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats the best feeling in the world, making someone laugh. ATleast or me


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thats awesome. Congrats


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

well, atleast she gave you a positive responce


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Why is not going to happen? Dont give up man.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Nice going, man!


----------



## atj409 (Mar 30, 2010)

Maybe you could ask her to hang out over the summer sometime and then asking for her number. I think if you ask like that (as opposed to something specific), something open-ended, it would be easier to do and more casual. 
This coming from a guy who's never asked a girl out to her face before haha. Planning it is one thing, doing it is another story...


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

I wish I could go back in time to when I was in highscool and do so much things better. Seize the moment. But I can't. I can't go back in time... So what I'm trying to do is seize the moment now but I think I lost things, things that I can't have right now.

You want to be the guy who regrets for not asking that girl, the one who never knew if she was really interesed? or you wanna be the one who was brave enough to ask her out? Even if she say no, you still going to feel somewhat better about yourself, knowing that you did all that you could. Of course its difficult but all the things that are really worth ir are.

Well, I think this is one of me longest post in this site, I write this from the bottom of my soul ... but, man, I wish you good luck, and to all of you who are in a similar position.

EDIT: I know is bad to give away too much info on the internet, but if this helps someone it will be worth it.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Glad to hear things went well for you man. Always nice to keep in touch with a friend instead of drifting apart. Congratulations! Job well done.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

yay, facebook can be a great tool


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Move in for the kill on facebook. Hurry up and escalate and ask her to hang out. The longer you wait the more likely you're going to be placed firmly in the friend zone.


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

Well how ever it turns out you've already made it further with a girl then I ever have so good job!


----------



## metallicafan69 (May 10, 2010)

*tr*

cool....

nice


----------



## movingforward80 (May 6, 2010)

That's great! Keep it up!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good for you, Sprachlos! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

That is awesome! I hope it goes well... and thanks for the update


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

maybe she will reschedule with you later? I hope so. If not, that really sucks, I'm sorry.


----------

